# So, what happened to all the stories?



## Sparrow

Did I miss something? Is there anywhere I can still read them, or did anyone back them up?


----------



## lostnowandforever

Well now. If you're talking about the old stories in the Weight Room, I think you can still reach them via Wayback.


----------



## Sparrow

lostnowandforever said:


> Well now. If you're talking about the old stories in the Weight Room, I think you can still reach them via Wayback.


That was a good idea. I was able to find the stories on there.

But what happened to the dimensions library? Did they tell us ahead of time, or did they just delete it without warning?


----------



## agouderia

In case you haven't noticed, you are posting right in the middle of the Dimensions Library, in the version it has been in since 20*06*. 

Furthermore, the backstory has been explained rather comprehensively on the Board Business Board half a year ago:


https://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/threads/ye-olde-library-link-removal.124873/#post-2232801

Since this question keeps popping up, I would like to stress again that Ye Olde Library was available openly for all for many, many years longer than usually. Normally, no longer updated sites disappear into the webarchives after 3-4 years - for the old Weight Room Stories that would have been back in 2008, 2009. 
So that not happening until late 2017 already was an extreme privilege.


----------



## Sparrow

Thank you!


----------

